#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-03-21
<mhall119> itnet7: do you want to move our LP team back to being an open team?
<dantalizing> morning
<dantalizing> re: mhall119's last question ... open team ftw
<dantalizing> mhall119: did they fix the issues with the teams in lp?
<mhall119> dantalizing: yeah
<mhall119> they created a new type called "Delegated"
<mhall119> where the parent team is moderated, but child teams can have open membership
<tiemonster> I find it ironic that this online course on the Linux operating system requires a proprietary program that only works on Windows ;-)
<munz> lol
<mhall119> fail
<tiemonster> oh, there's a web version... that uses flash
<tiemonster> for what is an overglorified powerpoint presentation
<tiemonster> There we go. I'm registered for "Introduction to the Sun Solaris Operating System"
<mhall119> slide 1: It's now Oracle Solaris
<mhall119> slide 2: it's gonna die
<tiemonster> it's generic enough to apply to most distros in the solaris family
<tiemonster> my interest in Solaris centers on AIO, which allows for an efficiency of I/O (so I'm told) which far surpasses Linux
<tiemonster> sorry - not flash. shockwave. installation pending. :-/
<itnet7> mhall119: I moved it back to an open team, after I read Paul's E-mail this morning, it should be good to go!
<mhall119> \o/
<mhall119> itnet7: got a second for PM?
<itnet7> Sure sir 
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: o/
<itnet7> Hey there RoAkSoAx !
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: dude how's it going
<jck77> hello
<reya276> hello everyone
<reya276> is Dan around?
<reya276> hey I keep getting this error on my server "update-alternatives: error: alternative path /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/lib/amd64/libnpjp2.so doesn't exist."
<reya276> why is that?
<reya276> then I get this "dpkg: error processing sun-java6-plugin (--configure):
<reya276>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<reya276> Errors were encountered while processing:
<reya276>  sun-java6-plugin
<reya276> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<itnet7> do you have synaptic open while you're trying to install something from CLI?
<itnet7> http://www.khattam.info/solved-subprocess-pre-removal-script-returned-error-exit-status-2-error-2009-08-04.html
<reya276> no not at all?
<reya276> let me go upstairs and check
<reya276> ok everything is closed, yet I'm still getting that same error
<reya276> for some reason it always goes back to this "Errors were encountered while processing:
<reya276>  sun-java6-plugin"
<reya276> how can I install a .DEB file that is not in the repository but that is sitting in a directory, like the Downloads
<mhall119> dpkg -i $file
<reya276> itnet7, that link helped solve the issue, the sun-java6-plugin was an old version from my backups. one of my server blew up on Friday night so I had to do a full restore from backups, but for some reason not everything made it back
<reya276> mhall119, thanks
<reya276> mhall119, I think I may need your help on this, for some reason it wont let me install the software saying that it has unmet dependencies but the thing is that this is a self contained packakge which really does not depend on any dependenciaes
<reya276> let me pastebin the errors as they are a bit long
<reya276> mhall119, please take a look at this when you get a chance http://paste.ubuntu.com/583500/
<maxolasersquad> reya276: Why not just enable the partnet repostiory and install sun java through apt?
<maxolasersquad> s/partnet/partner
<reya276> oh dude, I don't know what just happened but this thing fixed itself
<reya276> I have never ever seen anything like this wow amazing
<reya276> everything is restored including data that was previously deleted
<maxolasersquad> Sounds better than hours of headache.
<mhall119> uh...glad I could help?
<reya276> thanks guys, no seriously it was as if the damn thing had a mind of its own, damn these guys really do built good software
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-03-22
<itnet7> lol mhall119 
 * andreserl slaps itnet7 
 * RoAkSoAx slaps itnet7 
 * andreserl slaps itnet7 
 * RoAkSoAx slaps itnet7 
 * andreserl slaps itnet7 
 * RoAkSoAx slaps itnet7 
 * andreserl slaps itnet7 
 * RoAkSoAx slaps itnet7 
 * andreserl slaps itnet7 
 * RoAkSoAx slaps itnet7 
<itnet7> ROFL
<mhall119> that's a lot of slapping
<mhall119> you should do what he says itnet7 
 * MichelleQ just read all of that with a Three Stooges sound track
<itnet7> ROFL
<DammitJim> dammit... why is there no support for turbotax online for linux?
<jck77> good morning
<mhall119> morning
<itnet7> Morning!
 * andreserl slaps itnet7 
 * RoAkSoAx slaps itnet7 
<mhall119> damn man
<mhall119> that's rough
<itnet7> again??
 * itnet7 hugs andreserl and RoAkSoAx !
<RoAkSoAx> hehe
<itnet7> I'm going to apply for all 30 positions 
<itnet7> ROFL
<DammitJim> anybody going to CTIA?
<mhall119> itnet7: do it
<DammitJim> wow, I love xbmc's android app
<reya276> Hello everyone
<itnet7> mhall119: ping
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-03-23
<mhall119> itnet7: pong
<itnet7> mhall119: I was just going to ask you a couple fo questions about the LD
<itnet7> I have a user that registered for Melbourne's UGJ and all it shows is the openid-xxxxx
<mhall119> itnet7: that's a known bug, waiting on someone to review my patches to the openid<->django bridge
<mhall119> https://code.launchpad.net/~mhall119/django-openid-auth/strict-username-requirements/+merge/54065
<itnet7> Sweet, thanks, I thought I remembered that from a while back, but wasn't sure if it had ben fixed then re-appeared recently
<mhall119> itnet7: hopefully the fix will be ready to deploy soon
<reya276> Morning Everyone
<mhall119> morning
<mhall119> RoAkSoAx: slap him again
 * andreserl slaps itnet7 
<andreserl> xD
 * RoAkSoAx slaps itnet7 
<RoAkSoAx> hahaha
<reya276> hey does anyone know if 11.04 will have a new Icon set like Faenza or something of the sort
<mhall119> reya276: not Ubuntu, no
<mhall119> Xubuntu is getting Elementary icons, IIRC
<reya276> oh that sucks, I just don't understand why can't they use the Faenza Icons, much more of a slick theme compared to them huge nasty orange arrows they have on Nautilus
<reya276> I mean don't get me wrong so far they have done great Job with Unity and all of that but that is what breaks the whole thing in terms of design boy that is an UGLY icon theme
<mhall119> reya276: faenza doesn't conform to their style and branding
<mhall119> also, I think faenza has some accessibility concerns
<reya276> oh ok there are those things to worry about, true
<reya276> but the whole style and branding? is not like what they have now goes with their nee style and branding. UGLY
<mhall119> the orange is still part of the brand
<reya276> oh I don't think you understand what I mean, is not a color issue per say is the styles of the icons, they are dated
<reya276> the new version has a slick new modern look yet the arrows and icons have a bubble look and feel to them
<reya276> that does not seem like 2+2=4 to me
<reya276> they need to fix that and some other ones too such ad the folders, hone, etc...
<reya276> do they have an art cycle for this one as well or did they do away with it
<mhall119> I think the design team has been more focused on the Unity changes than anything else this cycle
<mhall119> you should file a bug about it though
<reya276> nah its cool, they'll just ignore it
<reya276> aside from that I've been using 11.04 at home now just to see how it would feel and is not that bad, it will take some getting use to but over all is ok
<reya276> they are killing me with that global menu thing, even when you select Gnome session
<crashsystems> I upgraded to 11.04 last night, and really like it so far.
<itnet7> Not sure if everyone had to check out Woot.com today, but they have a really good deal ont he Viewsonic 10.1 Tablet
<itnet7> s/ont he/on the/
<jck77> hello everyone
<itnet7> Hey there jck77 !
<mhall119> reya276: you should try Xubuntu, you might like it
<reya276> I have is ok
<mhall119> reya276: jono has a videocast going on right now, he said he thinks the icons stick out like a sore thumb right now, but he hopes they'll be improved soon
<mhall119> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/at-home-with-jono-bacon
<jck77> hey itnet7 hows everything
<jck77> hey crashsystems you did the upgrade manually or via de update manager?
<crashsystems> jck77: update manager
<crashsystems> by "manually," am I correct in assuming you mean a fresh install?
<jck77> yeap. so with the update manager you just update the source code list?
<crashsystems> no
<crashsystems> run update-manager -d
<crashsystems> it will make the nessesary updates to your source files
<jck77> ohh thanks
<crashsystems> yw
<crashsystems> keep in mind, it is still alpha, so there will be bugs
<jck77> I know, im gonna do it on my vm 
<jck77> thanks for the advise anyways
<jck77> anyone here use or tried blackbuntu?
<reya276> mhall119, sorry dude had to run to a meeting
<reya276> mhall119, cool stuff I'm going to check that out now
<maxolasersquad> Anyone here know why Canonical dropped aptitude in support for apt-get?
<maxolasersquad> I'm finding aptitude to be superior.
<maxolasersquad> I've had two time where apt-get update would leave some packages not upgraded, while aptitude came through no problem.
<maxolasersquad> As of Maverick, aptitude is not longer installed by default.
<itnet7> not too shabby jck77 and you?
<jck77> kind of bored at work, trying new things here, testing etc... 
<jck77> sometimes the owner and boss wont let me do it because they beleive is a waste of time
<mhall119> maxolasersquad: I didn't think aptitude was ever installed by default
<maxolasersquad> mhall119: It was until Maverick.
<mhall119> I think apt-get is the minimal amount necessary
<mhall119> well, maybe not
<mhall119> well I don't know why then
<mhall119> maybe it just took up more space than apt-get
<dantalizing> maxolasersquad: you around?
<maxolasersquad> dantalizing: indeed
<maxolasersquad> mhall119: I can appreciate that it doesn't make sense to include two tools that mostly accomplish the same task.  I just found aptitude to be superior in many cases.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-03-24
<Chloric> crap -__- i missed teusdays meeting
<mhall119> Chloric: you mean the one on the 8th?
<mhall119> there wasn't one this week
<Chloric> there wasnt? o.o wow.. im more screwed up time wise then i thought
<guicps89> hello
<reya276> morning everyone
<maxolasersquad> reya276: Good morning.
<mhall119> morning
<DammitJim> do you guys know of a good webmail software package to work in conjunction with exim4?
<maxolasersquad> Is anyone else here running CyanogonMod on their Android device?
<itnet7> o/
<itnet7> nightly 23
<itnet7> On my evo
<itnet7> maxolasersquad: ^
<maxolasersquad> itnet7: Nightly?  How well does that run for you?
<itnet7> maxolasersquad: so far really well!
<maxolasersquad> Cool.  I just got 6.1 running last night.  I'm thinking about doing 7-RC2.
<maxolasersquad> But I'm not very tollerant of bugs on my phone.
<itnet7> maxolasersquad: I haven't really noticed any of the bugs that others have been talking about
<itnet7> I don't personally use 4g so any of that is not an issue for me
<itnet7> though I think that's also supposed to be working
<itnet7> No FC's except one application, and I think it was a problem with the application itself
<maxolasersquad> FC?
<itnet7> Force Closes
<maxolasersquad> Ok, I think I'm going to do it when I have some time.
<itnet7> I think you'll like the RC2 maxolasersquad, bbiab
<maxolasersquad> itnet7: When I put 7RC2 on, will I need to reinstall all the apps and reset all the settings?
<reya276> is there a tool or plugin for Libre Office that can allow you to create ePub books or ebooks etc...
<reya276> cool they do have it http://extensions.services.openoffice.org/en/download/4618
<crashsystems> reya276: you can also use the Calibre program to convert just about anything into an ePub.
<reya276> oh cool, thanks I will look in to that too
<itnet7> zoopster: pm?
<zoopster> sure
<maxolasersquad> calibre++
<tiemonster> Just talked to someone using Ubuntu 8.04 32-bit and Node.js as a mobile development platform for a new line of mobile phones. Wicked cool.
<maxolasersquad> tiemonster: For a job opportunity?
<tiemonster> no - he was just talking in the Node chat room.
<maxolasersquad> ah
<tiemonster> it's being touted as the Android killer :-D
<tiemonster> I would tend to agree
<tiemonster> as long as they can get the UI right
<crashsystems> Node.js on a mobile?!
<crashsystems> also, why 8.04?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-03-25
<reya276> Anyone around I need some major help, Ubuntu 11.04 messed up my GRUB menu and now my Ubuntu 10.10 entry is not available
<reya276> How can I fix GRUB to show me my install OS(s), Natty(11.04) messed it up?
<mhall119> does it boot natty?
<reya276> yes, I'm in it now
<reya276> but 10.10 has all of my stuff and my wife's, she's going to kill me if I don't get that thing back up
<mhall119> I think grub-mkconfig will give you a working config file
<mhall119> one of the grub-somethings should be able to detect 10.10 and add an antry for it
<reya276> the weird thing is that prior to this update I did on Natty today everything was fine then it asked me to reboot then 10.10 entry was gone
<mhall119> probably someone broke the grub packages
<reya276> These guys have to keep in mind that most folks are dual booting to test this thing and for them to do something like this man...
<mhall119> testing isn't for the faint of heart
<mhall119> even if you dual boot
<reya276> yeah but think about it they ask us to help them out on the testing and then boom your system is done for
<reya276> sorry not trying to bitch but I got a nagging wife behind me
<reya276> Oh and god forbid you go in to the #ubuntu channel they totally ignore you before I use to go in there and it was Bam Bam problem solved now all you get is attitude most of the time
<reya276> ok so I run this grub-mkconfig in terminal
<reya276> woa I just got a bunch of things on the screen, what should I do now
<mhall119> reya276: #ubuntu+1 is the channel for natty questions
<mhall119> reya276: man grub-mkconfig
<reya276> I went there and nothing
<mhall119> I've never used it, but I'm pretty sure it's the right general direction
<reya276> ok thanks, let me see if I can figure this out
<reya276> ok the command you gave me does this  grub-mkconfig - generate a GRUB configuration file
<reya276> man this it too complicated for me, I don't even understand 1% of this stuff
<mhall119> ask in #ubuntu+1
<mhall119> maybe it's a common problem and they have a solution
<reya276> mhall119, thanks
<reya276> wow what a mission
<reya276> mhall119, I finally got it working again
<mhall119> \o/
<mhall119> and learned a little something about Grub in the process
<mhall119> though I'm sure your wife doesn't appreciate that part
<reya276> Morning Everyone
<maxolasersquad> Good morning reya276.
<jck77> morning
<dantalizing> morning ... sry i missed your messages reya276 
<reya276> is cool, mhall119 helped me out, thanks
<reya276> Natty screwed up my Grub file, so it would not let me see the 10.10 install
<dantalizing> cool
<dantalizing> sounds like fun
<dantalizing> i have the opposite "problem"
<dantalizing> i have about 30 entries in my grub list
<reya276> so you know me I complaint and complaint and complaint some more and then fix the issue lol....
<dantalizing> lol
<reya276> well what ever you do don't do a partial upgrade for Natty
<dantalizing> i've been doing upgrades for a while
<DammitJim> dantalizing, did you say you use xbmc remote from your android device?
<dantalizing> havent had your issue
<dantalizing> DammitJim: yes!
<reya276> that is how mine config got messed up yesterday
<reya276> brb
<dantalizing> i still have lucid kernels installed :)
<reya276> oh lol...no way man
<DammitJim> sweet
<reya276> I mean I still use lucid here at work
<reya276> and to be honest it is pretty darn stable I have don't so many things to this box here and still keeps on going just as fast as it was on first installed
<dantalizing> it is nice
<dantalizing> DammitJim: is the xbmc remote working for you?
<DammitJim> yessss!
<DammitJim> i'm trying to see if I can open my firewall to control it from outside
<DammitJim> the network
<dantalizing> sweet... lemme know you're ip when you're done
<DammitJim> yeah, I'm trying to make sure the password feature works ;)
<DammitJim> what kind of apps do you have installed in xbmc?
<dantalizing> that actually would be cool .... i would use vpn.  i might try that
<dantalizing> DammitJim: i use it mainly for revision3 content and youtube
<dantalizing> i mean other than my local music/videos
<dantalizing> actually, what i've been using more lately is my phone
<dantalizing> imediashare (iirc) can fling stuff from my twonky server in the computer room to my tv
<DammitJim> vpn from your phone?
<DammitJim> is there a web browser?
<dantalizing> DammitJim: potentially
<dantalizing> DammitJim: use the std browser
<dantalizing> DammitJim: check out imediashare in the market
<dantalizing> for the one-off playing of stuff, it works great
<reya276> oh I got a quick question(when does he not have a quick Q, jeezz)
<reya276> I tried to purchase something from the Ubuntu Software Center last night but I was not able to download the software the damn thing took my money though and quick too
<reya276> is there anyone I can contact with regards to this issue?
<dantalizing> lol
<dantalizing> they dont have one of those customer service "real time" chat things in the corner?
<reya276> lol, nah I'm afraid they do not
<mhall119> reya276: using 10.10 or 11.04?
<reya276> 10.10
<reya276> 11.04 will not be touched again until release time
<mhall119> IIRC, the store keeps a history of what you've paid for, and lets you download it again for free
<reya276> not after yesterday's episode
<mhall119> hey, you got it fixed didn't you?
<dantalizing> its almost beta ... isnt that stable enough for you?
<dantalizing> slacker
<reya276> mhall119, yes...thanks
<reya276> dantalizing, no way man. only on release time
<zoopster> reya276: do you still need help gaining access to what you purchased or did you go back and get it?
<zoopster> reya276: let me know I'll get you to someone who can help
<reya276> well I can't get it here since I only have 10.04 which does not have that purchase feature, but when I get home I'm going to try and download it again and see if it will let me
<reya276> basically what happens when I tired to purchase something is that it asks me for all my info including payment and all that works but when it gets to start downloading the software it just goes into somekind of  loop and it never finishes
<reya276> the same thing happens with thins that are free like Vendetta online
<reya276> World of Goo is also something I want to purchase for me and my kids but I bet I'll get the same issue
<reya276> Man it feels so good to donate some cash to software projects, wish I was rich...
<maxolasersquad> reya276: Have you seen OilRush.  That's a good project to support.
<reya276> oilrush, nope I have never heard of it
<reya276> link please
<maxolasersquad> reya276: http://oilrush-game.com/
<reya276> k, thanks I'll take a look
<zoopster> so reya276 if it happens in all apps, then check the logs...you'll get some good detail in there and you can turn it up...sounds like something is pending or missing something and if you continue to have problems with the software center, let me know and I get you to the right place to get it resolved.
<reya276> cool, thanks man
<maxolasersquad> How do I "scan" barcodes on my Android to install apps?
<zoopster> install a barcode scanner and enjoy
<maxolasersquad> Any recommendations?
<zoopster> maxolasersquad: rather...install Barcode Scanner and enjoy
<maxolasersquad> Got it, thanks.
<zoopster> maxolasersquad: I use Barcode Scanner currently at v3.53 on the market
<zoopster> now if you want to use the barcode scanner to search for deals...use shopsavvy
<zoopster> and out of milk will use barcode scans to make a grocery list
<zoopster> all kinds of uses...it rocks.
<maxolasersquad> Cool.
<DammitJim> google goggles
<DammitJim> zoopster, what's going on?
<DammitJim> what phone version are you on now? LOL
<zoopster> nada DammitJim
<DammitJim> lol
<maxolasersquad> Damn, SLA4 looks like pure win.
<zoopster> google goggles is crap
<maxolasersquad> SLA4: http://code.google.com/p/android-scripting/
<dantalizing> sla is huge
<maxolasersquad> In size, or in popularity?
<dantalizing> size
<dantalizing> not as popular as it should be
<dantalizing> have yall seen that kyocera echo?
<dantalizing> interesting concept
<DammitJim> lol
<dantalizing> http://www.echobykyocera.com/
<dantalizing> did anyone pick up the woot gtab deal?
<dantalizing> tough crowd
<mhall119> not me
<mhall119> I heard that someone cracked the motorola bootloader encryption, now I'm considering a Droid again
 * mhall119 needs a new phone before UDS
<maxolasersquad> dantalizing: Perhaps the next Ninto DS will be running Android.
<mhall119> but Verizon only has one GSM capable phone, and it's a Droid
<dantalizing> 3ds!
<maxolasersquad> kyocera looks like a good way to make an Android phone that is distinctly different from the iPhone.
<maxolasersquad> If anyone here is into classical music, look up the YouTube Symphony 2011.  Very good stuff.
<mhall119> maxolasersquad: wow that's ugly
<maxolasersquad> mhall119: ????
<mhall119> the echo
<mhall119> and there's so much room taken up by something that isn't screen
<maxolasersquad> I think the biggest problem is that not many app developers are likely to take advantage of the second screen.
<maxolasersquad> Anyone here know how to get `git difftool` to open meld?
<maxolasersquad> mhall119: Can you check your tracker?  My client is saying it's down.
<maxolasersquad> As of today, meld hates me. :(
<mhall119> maxolasersquad: looks like it was rebooted
<maxolasersquad> mhall119: Cool, thanks.
<mhall119> maxolasersquad: go ahead and stop your client, that server has been scheduled to be taken offline "any day now" since the first of the year
<mhall119> I need to get it setup somewhere else
<maxolasersquad> Alright, let me know when you've got it all sorted out and I'll start seeding again.
<mhall119> maxolasersquad: thanks
<reya276> cool, the purchase from the Ubuntu Software Center installed correctly
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-03-26
<crashsystems> you there mhall119 ?
<mhall119> crashsystems: yup
<crashsystems> you said that setup via network manager was fairly easy. do you have any tips for that?
<crashsystems> I successfully connect to the vpn, but packets never get through
<mhall119> well, it wasn't that easy, but the hard parts weren't Ubuntu's fault
<crashsystems> hah
<mhall119> Verizon had a Nortel (I think) aggregator
<mhall119> which was basically a Cisco aggregator with a broken protocol stack
<mhall119> so I found a patch to vpnc that would make it not die when Nortel failed at parts of the connection setup sequence
<mhall119> next, Verizon's IT gave out binary config files for their Windows client, which I had to find a way to extract to get the connection credentials, server address, etc
<mhall119> once I had the info and a patched vpnc, network-manager-vpnc let me turn it on and off from the panel icon menu
<crashsystems> PRQ gave me a zip file with the vpn config and encryption key. network manager has a handy button for importing that config file, but while it connects to the vpn, my traffic goes nowhere
<mhall119> the DHCP I got from the VPN didn't set the DNS, IIRC, so I had a script that would do that
<mhall119> maybe it's not setting your routes?
<crashsystems> well, my routes are changing after I connect.
<mhall119> make sure the VPN's IP subnet isn't the same as your local subnet
<crashsystems> lemme get a pastebin
<crashsystems> http://pastebin.com/qVPqBCdU
<mhall119> and ifconfig?
<crashsystems> while connected?
<mhall119> yes
<crashsystems> just a moment...
<mhall119> I assume you've watched wireshark?
<crashsystems> http://pastebin.com/G70cV60c
<crashsystems> hah, no
<crashsystems> I've got it installed though
<mhall119> and you can't get to anything on the 88.80.29.128 network?
<crashsystems> nope, the only thing I can ping is my vpn IP address. Can't even ping their DNS, which is on that network
<mhall119> do they use some kind of host checking?
<crashsystems> no
<crashsystems> I did read something about adding a delay before NM sets up routes, to give the vpn opportunity to supply those.
<mhall119> lots of VPNs now will require that the client tells it that it's Windows is patched and has an updated A/V running, before it'll allow it's packets through
<crashsystems> hah, this vpn recommends that all it's users use linux or bsd
<mhall119> ok, so probably not that
<mhall119> try wireshark and tracert
<mhall119> to make sure packets are at least going over the link
<mhall119> if they are, then I don't know what to tell you
<mhall119> something's not setup right for you on their end
<mhall119> your routes and ipconfig look okay to me
<mhall119> just use ssh
<mhall119> ;)
<crashsystems> http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-network-manager-openvpn-overwrites-default-route
<crashsystems> the above did not exactly work for me, but traffic did go through
<mhall119> looks like your routes are already configured to only send traffic over the tunnel if it's for the remote network
<mhall119> or was your pastebin from after you did that?
<crashsystems> from before
<mhall119> hmmm...
<crashsystems> I wish I could set a route delay from network manager
<mhall119> well if they recommend using Linux, maybe they can give you better support than I can
<Chloric> good evening guys
<katyl_> Evening
<Chloric> evening Katyl, i dont think we previously met
<katyl_> Don't believe so.
 * crashsystems kicks openvpn
<Chloric> What part of florida are you from?
<katyl_> be careful there, crashsystems, openvpn is a delicate beast, tends to only fail harder if you kick it.
<crashsystems> o_O
<crashsystems> it can't fail any harder than it is now
<Chloric> crashsystems, wanna wage a bet on that? xD
<crashsystems> no
<crashsystems> ugh
<Chloric> i think we should
<katyl_> Things still route locally when you're connected? I've had it not. Totally lost the network.
<katyl_> Through Network Manager?
<crashsystems> its more like every single packet dies a firey death
<crashsystems> yes, network manager
<katyl_> Just an idea, I had some similar issues when I didn't select the correct compression type.
<katyl_> May I ask who you're trying to connect to?
<crashsystems> only one available, LZO compression
<crashsystems> PRQ
<Chloric> sometimes i forget that im probably the only international relations major here -__- *totally lost now*
<crashsystems> have you ever actually gotten openvpn working with network manager katyl_ ?
<katyl_> Yes\
<crashsystems> I think my problems are with routing
<katyl_> I use vyprvpn on a daily basis, and before that was using openvpn on my VPS without issues.
<katyl_> Simple stuff, do you have VPN passthrough enabled on your router?
<crashsystems> hah, I have no clue. didn't set up the router
<katyl_> That might be your issue, VPN failed consistently for me, before I enabled passthrough.
<crashsystems> do you know if that would be default on ddwrt?
<katyl_> It is not
<katyl_> Located under security.
<katyl_> well, nm... looks like there is no openvpn passthrough option.
<crashsystems> the vpn sucessfully connects, but then all traffic dies
<katyl_> One sec. I may drop?
<crashsystems> ok
<katyl__> There we go
<katyl__> crashsystem, mind giving me the output of 'route'
<katyl__> Q3rJ^n*p
<crashsystems> just a min
<crashsystems> I hope that was not a password
<katyl__> Crap... guess I'm changing that password...
<crashsystems> lol
<katyl__> not like it's useful... nothing actually allows login with that remotely.
<katyl__> aaand portforwarding for SSH is off now.
<katyl__> I feel stupid
<crashsystems> http://pastebin.com/FkLCgydz
<katyl__> is 10.10.10.1 pingable?
<crashsystems> while connected to vpn?
<katyl__> yes
<crashsystems> its not pingable not connected
<crashsystems> that is not my default gateway, if that is what you are thinking
<crashsystems> router*
<katyl__> Oh.
<crashsystems> I can ping the local network while connected to the vpn
<katyl__> Sorry, bad assumption on my part.
<crashsystems1> http://db.tt/C7dNyuj
<crashsystems> katyl__: that is a wireshark capture
<katyl__> as soon as my password crisis is fixed, I'll be happy to check
<crashsystems> lol, ok
<crashsystems> did you use that one many places?
<katyl__> The one password I have that isn't completly random...
<katyl__> Local Login .
<katyl__> remote auth is all based off my encrypted SSH key with a random password... Password auth is disabled on all systems. I don't think I'm in any trouble.
<katyl__> I also do not have sudo installed.
<katyl__> So, I don't see any issues coming of this... but better safe than sorry
<crashsystems> yep
<katyl__> Well, if it helps, I can tel you 88.80.30.9 isn't pingable for me either
<crashsystems> :/
<katyl> I've never had so much trouble with this before.
<crashsystems> likewise
<Chat6291> wasup ladies
<katyl> Night all
<katyl> afternoon, everyone.
<mhall119> crashsystems: you never tried restarting?
<crashsystems> I restarted my computer. It never occurred to me to hit restart on the vpn service itself in their little control panel
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-03-27
<katyl_> Crashsystems, did you ever get your VPN issue sorted out?
<crashsystems1> katyl_: i did indeed 
<crashsystems1> Turns out i just had to restart the vpn service via their web interface 
<katyl> Cool, crashsystems, what was it?
<katyl> Them or you?
<kansas> hi
<Guest93572> yes
<Guest93572> holll
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-03-19
<dantalizing> morning
<DammitJim> morning
<dantalizing> has anyone been talking about release parties?
<maxolasersquad> dantalizing: I've got one scheduled in Pensacola with the lug there.
<maxolasersquad> Is there some place to add these things?
<dantalizing> maxolasersquad: the loco directory
<dantalizing> i hadnt seen anything in the mailing list so i was just wondering if maybe discussion had been happening here instead
<dantalizing> i'm thinking of doing one here in gainesville too
<dantalizing> havent really talked with anyone locally yet though
<mhall119> dantalizing: we discussed doing one in Orlando, but no plans yet
<dantalizing> nice mhall119 
<dantalizing> why isnt ropetin_ stepping up in mia
<dantalizing> just fyi everyone ... i've also asked reya276 to help with some rebranding for the fb page and the loco logo ... we still have th old style branding
<mhall119> dantalizing: rebranding the FB page for the new timeline stuffs?
<dantalizing> mhall119: right
<mhall119> dantalizing: also, there is a community developed WP theme for the new branding
<dantalizing> i thought we were already using it
<dantalizing> is there another one?
<mhall119> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-community-webthemes/light-wordpress-theme is the latest
<mhall119> I think our current one uses the wrong shade of Orange
<dantalizing> it is
<dantalizing> i'll check it out
<dantalizing> i think this is where we're pulling from already
<dantalizing> although its been a while so i could be wrong
<maxolasersquad> We should really push to have release parties on the LTSes.
<dantalizing> +1 maxolasersquad 
<dantalizing> we should push them for all releases .. but maybe smaller events for the interim releases
<maxolasersquad> Indeed
<DammitJim> man, all you guys do is talk about parties... what's up with that? :D
<DammitJim> mhall119, btw, I heard your bday was a couple of weeks ago... Happy Belated Bday
<mhall119> thanks DammitJim 
<maxolasersquad> DammitJim: And sometimes we actually party ... but mostly we talk. :)
<maxolasersquad> I love reading this stuff.  Q: "I'm running Ubuntu and having an issue" A: "Ubuntu sucks.  Use a real Linux distro."  These people are endlessly helpful.
<dantalizing> oh crap that was me
<dantalizing> actually mine are usually along the lines of: Q: I'm running Windows and having an issue, A: Windows sucks. Use Ubuntu.
<dantalizing> also endlessly helpful ^^^^ :(
<maxolasersquad> I'm going to start using that as a defacto response to all problems raised.
<maxolasersquad> "My car won't start"  "Ford's suck, use Ubuntu."
<maxolasersquad> Fords even.
<dantalizing> fords do have that soul sucking windows "sync" stuff in them
<dantalizing> so your response is valid
<maxolasersquad> Dale: You know what the problem is? It's a Ford. You know what Ford stands for? Fix It Again Tony.
<maxolasersquad> Anyone else here using centerim?
<maxolasersquad> I'm trying to add a release party at loco.ubuntu.com/events.  I've got everything figured out, but there is nobody listed in the "Event Contact" dropdown, so it won't let me add the event.
<maxolasersquad> Anyone know what to do?
<maxolasersquad> mhall119 ^^^
<maxolasersquad> I could see in the HTML all the Florida team members listed in an optgroup, but nothing in the rendered page, perhaps its a bug with epiphany.
<maxolasersquad> Anyhow, I modified the DOM so that the  ------ selection had my id for the value and it accepted it and put me as the contact.
<mhall119> maxolasersquad: huh, must be epiphany, it shows fine in chromium
<maxolasersquad> Yeah, I just checked Firefox and all was kosher.
<maxolasersquad> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-florida/1616/detail/
<maxolasersquad> Inspector FTW
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-03-20
<mhall119> anybody in the boca raton area interested in a php/perl developer contract?  I just got called by a recruiter
<dorgan> ok so i've just installed ufw on most of my other servers, all the same version of ubuntu  yet when i try to install it on one box i am getting "cp: cannot create regular file `/var/lib/ucf/cache/:etc:ufw:before.rules': Invalid argument"
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-03-21
<roaksoax> n/win 6
#ubuntu-us-fl 2013-03-21
<Sandika> hallo?
<m_amine> Hello, I want to remove "samba" to prevent unnecessary updates, will this action cause problems ?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-03-18
<DeltaCode> What is an example of a vfs path?
<mhall119> smb://
<mhall119> vfs can be lots of things
<mhall119> IIRC, the are mounted to ~/.gvfs/
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-03-19
<DeltaCode> anyone on tonight that can answer a question.
<DeltaCode> ?
<DeltaCode> I have ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS. I have no idea what firewall originally my system was using. However I enabled ufw. When you install ubuntu server is there a default file that handles the ports?
<DeltaCode> anybody here?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-03-20
<Nothing_Much> sheesh
<Nothing_Much> hippies man
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-03-22
<Woodwork78> Hi all
<Woodwork78> Alan just gave me the irc channel so I thought I'd say hi.  New to ubuntu.  Now off to a kids soccer game.  Have a good day.
<Nothing_Much> anybody here?
<Nothing_Much> because I found something cool
<Nothing_Much> http://www.adapteva.com/products/parallella/parallella/
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-03-19
<ahoneybun> mhall119: what did you think of my side project?
<mhall119> ahoneybun: the box of stuff?
<ahoneybun> yea
<ahoneybun> mhall119: it would be awesome to carry 15.04 dvds in XD
<ahoneybun> I need to get orange paper for it
<mhall119> we should be able to request a box of 15.04 DVDs after the release
<ahoneybun> mhall119: I've been handing them out everywhere
<mhall119> nice :)
<ahoneybun> me and KeithIMyer are trying to get the FL loco back up
<ahoneybun> ok I believe I sent a email about the Membership board
<ahoneybun> just waiting for approval mhall119
<mhall119> \o/
<ahoneybun> thanks for the push
<ahoneybun> mhall119: don't forget your testimonal for andrew
<mhall119> yes, thank you :)
<ahoneybun> I've done it
 * mhall119 tries to remember moin syntax
<mhall119> first try! \o/
 * ahoneybun MediaWiki is cooler
<mhall119> probably, but it's not what wiki.u.c uses
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-03-23
<balloons> for kubuntu, to have tracker admin powers I'm guessing
<balloons> ahoneybun ^^
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-03-20
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> @Ivoriesablaze @KMyers Release party ideas
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> Dunno, idk if I'll even be able to go depending on if I have surgery
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> alright
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63qtYi1nwcs
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> I was actually happy to get rick rolled.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-03-21
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> http://www.androidpolice.com/2017/03/21/google-announces-android-o-focus-on-power-management-notifications-and-more/
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> oh the Nexus Player will get Android O developer preview
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> not sure about final build tho
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> @KMyers have a link to that win10 uac bug?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-03-22
<floridagram1> <KMyers> Um, I would need to look for it
<floridagram1> <KMyers> @ahoneybun - https://tech.slashdot.org/story/17/03/17/227235/windows-10-uac-bypass-uses-backup-and-restore-utility
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> thanks @KMyers
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> OMG!!! A red iPhone!!! Apple is soooo revolutionary!!!
<floridagram1> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, People are already lining up to upgrade. The new color makes it faster
<floridagram1> <KMyers> I balanced 2 flash drives
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> That's about as exciting as a red iPhone
<floridagram1> <SivaMachina> I thought flames made it go faster.
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> Well, duh
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> Flames make everything cooler
<floridagram1> <KMyers> Up to 3
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> Do a fourth, then we'll talk
<floridagram1> <SivaMachina> Iphone Red FE
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> Flame edition?
<floridagram1> <SivaMachina> That or F'ing Expensive
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> That should be the name.  Iphone FE
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> They must have taken the design from the note 7
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-03-23
<floridagram1> <KMyers> https://usnews.today/2017/03/23/usnews-exclusive-trump-signs-deal-with-major-network-for-new-reality-show/
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-03-24
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Surgery is April 25th
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/03/xfce-wallpaper-cat-bug
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-03-25
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> @SivaMachina you had me freaking worried! I use xfce on my Chromebook, that link almost gave me a heart attack! Good thing I don't have cats.
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> Or use the default wallpaper
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Lol
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-03-26
<floridagram> <KMyers> FFS... I think my Nexus 6P just died.
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> oh crap
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Pixel excuse.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> My bro just bought a pixel xl
<floridagram> <KMyers> Actually wanting to get the S8
<floridagram> <KMyers> I am going to see if I can apply a update.zip to see what happens before calling El Goog
<floridagram> <KMyers> I can only get into fastboot mode. Normal boot and recovery both fail
<floridagram> <KMyers> I hope the storage did not die
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Fastboot flashing unlock?
<floridagram> <KMyers> It acts like it is unlocking but never finishes
<floridagram> <KMyers> Downloading now
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Flash individual partitions?
<floridagram> <KMyers> Cant while the bootloader is locked
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Any confirmation on-screen?
<floridagram> <KMyers> Yes, it gets to the conformation screen but never completes the unlock when I select yes
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Well, unlocking does wipe data.  Is it possible it is wiping data?
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Usually it does wipe after reboot.  But I'd give it 15 minutes.
<floridagram> <KMyers> Nope
<floridagram> <KMyers> It says unlocked and goes right back to the bootloader page (where it then says locked)
<floridagram> <KMyers> I am printing a sim card adapter so I can get the old LG G3 running for now
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Persist partition stores that data.   Factory reset might restore persist.
<floridagram> <KMyers> The problem is I cannot get to the recovery screen to do a factory reset
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> HRM.
<floridagram> <KMyers> ?
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Sorry..  hrmmmm...
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I don't know what to tell you.  My Nexus 6 is in the same boat.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Broken custom recovery, locked bootloader, but it won't even attempt to unlock because it was one of the original flashing unlock devices.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> @KMyers why USNews.today no have slogan about alternative facts?
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Crap, I still need to write that half-life 3 story
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Hl3 story?
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> Yeah, for Keith's joke news site
<floridagram> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, Will add something along those lines soon
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> BTW, usnews.today reliably makes it into my Google Now feed. Last time it was the featured story.
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> Netflix censors it own name from writing it into a review of a show on Netflix
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> What?  You can't write Netflix in a Netflix review?
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> Nope
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> https://youtu.be/MQEEJ57Gsow
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Internet Historian on Iphone
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> @AdamOutler, No you can not write Netflix. When writing a review of a show/movie that Netflix has. At least on their site.
<floridagram> <KMyers> Ok. I now own a S6 Edge
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Nice
